# Still a virgin?



## Somnium (Aug 22, 2016)

Since we have so many single guys


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

People really want to be anonymous about their virginity huh?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> People really want to be anonymous about their virginity huh?


That's kind of hypocritical of you.


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

What's so hypocritical about making a statement?


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> What's so hypocritical about making a statement?


I'm saying you're also being anonymous about this subject...


----------



## C.Y.AN (Aug 22, 2016)

Hoh. 
Well, let me break the anonymity. 
I have indeed, put it in a man's butt.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> man's butt.


----------



## Somnium (Aug 22, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> Hoh.
> Well, let me break the anonymity.
> I have indeed, put it in a man's butt.



And how did it feel?


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> I'm saying you're also being anonymous about this subject...


I never said I wasn't being anonymous.
Anyway I personally never entered someone(anally or vaginally), when I had my chances I passed. I wasn't really into the people who I had an obvious opportunity with.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Aug 22, 2016)

I have had it.... in me.... so to say


----------



## Somnium (Aug 22, 2016)

lyar said:


> I wasn't really into the people who I had an obvious opportunity with.



yea that's my excuse too


----------



## Grruelty (Aug 22, 2016)

I once accidentally rang a bell that said free blowjob.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> yea that's my excuse too


Thought it was because you couldn't socialize with anyone...


----------



## Somnium (Aug 22, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Thought it was because you couldn't socialize with anyone...



oh shut up Larry


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> oh shut up Larry


Do you see the the stuff you say sometimes though?
For example:


Somnium said:


> And how did it feel?


.....


----------



## Somnium (Aug 22, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> Do you see the the stuff you say sometimes though?
> For example:
> 
> .....



I'm just naturally curious


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 22, 2016)

What's with those weird relationship-related polls lately? It starts to seem less like a morbid curiosity and more like some kind of weird goal we don't know about.


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 22, 2016)

I'm pretty much a virgin. There were this one girl I were with where we almost went all the way. Glad I didn't. Later found out she had an STD.

#DodgeZeBullets. Pretty much made me really wary of relationships in general.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm just naturally curious


dude, that just makes it seem like you have aspergers.


----------



## lyar (Aug 22, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> What's with those weird relationship-related polls lately? It starts to seem less like a morbid curiosity and more like some kind of weird goal we don't know about.


You may just be right. Everyone put on your tin-foil hats


----------



## C.Y.AN (Aug 22, 2016)

Somnium said:


> And how did it feel?


The intimacy was the most intense part. But it felt well, snug. Very hot temperature wise lol


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 22, 2016)

Virgins... that's an urban myth.  Everyone has sex in high school.


----------



## Inzoreno (Aug 22, 2016)

Still a virgin myself.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 22, 2016)

Funnily enough I wish I was. Regret my only relationship.. was too desperate.
(Lol)


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 22, 2016)

Nobody dies a virgin, life fks us all.


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Aug 22, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Funnily


----------



## Tao (Aug 22, 2016)

Somehow I expected more virgins.


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Aug 22, 2016)

Yeah, I am, and I'm honestly not sure if I really care.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 23, 2016)

Stiiiiill a virgin.


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 23, 2016)

Does my right hand count?


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 23, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Nobody dies a virgin, life fks us all.


 Hilarious
and not a virgin myself


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 23, 2016)

Tao said:


> Somehow I expected more virgins.


Well, combining two polls... if there are at least 24 singles, and of 24 singles only 15 of them are virgins, does that mean the rest are self-yiffing herms?


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 23, 2016)

nerdbat said:


> Well, combining two polls... if there are at least 24 singles, and of 24 singles only 15 of them are virgins, does that mean the rest are self-yiffing herms?


Single or not is current status. You don't have to be taken to have sex either, 1 night stands, drunken slumber nights, and rapes sometimes apply (sorry if I offend with the r word)


----------



## Vorelover467 (Aug 23, 2016)

No, they do something with their hands. Or they made bad decisions.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 23, 2016)

Rokuna said:


> (sorry if I offend with the r word)


Well too late *I'm offended* screw y'all I'm outta here


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 23, 2016)

It's alright, @_Hushy , I often wish I was still a Virgin, too.  My first time was rather.. Unwanted.. R! And the saddest part, I let him use me.. I was very stupid in high school haha.  
Of course he wasn't the only man I've been with, and not all of them have been in relationships.  I went through a desperate time, myself.  :/ In a worse kind of way, but all the guys I've been with were clean, and it was people I know.. So yeah.


----------



## TidesofFate (Aug 23, 2016)

I haven't been unvirgintized. Then again, I haven't been in a relationship. I've turned down every chance I've had to get into one because I'm not interested or I'm not in a time in my life where I actually care for anything like that.


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 23, 2016)

TidesofFate said:


> I haven't been unvirgintized. Then again, I haven't been in a relationship. I've turned down every chance I've had to get into one because I'm not interested or I'm not in a time in my life where I actually care for anything like that.


Only a Sith deals in absolutes.


----------



## Zenoth (Aug 23, 2016)

I've been with a a few women, some I regret, and one or two that I regret messing things up with :|


----------



## DravenDonovan (Aug 23, 2016)

Don't rush to lose it.  Also don't think any of you are any less of a man (or woman) for having not had sex. And if you do lose it, make sure it's to someone you actually wouldn't mind losing it to :/


----------



## Rokuna (Aug 23, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> I've been with a a few women, some I regret, and one or two that I regret messing things up with :|


I understand this completely


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 23, 2016)

Yes and I feel as hopeless as this guy


----------



## ZacAttackk (Aug 23, 2016)

It's hard when A. you're not out and B. you don't know anyone else that's out


----------



## TruckNutz (Aug 23, 2016)

Ohhh we split ticket now!!!


----------



## sho-shonojo (Aug 23, 2016)

No.


----------



## swooz (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm asexual, so shoving one of my organs up someone else's isn't my idea of fun.


----------



## C.Y.AN (Aug 24, 2016)

ZacAttackk said:


> It's hard when A. you're not out and B. you don't know anyone else that's out


Hope you want an opinion because here's mine. 

Coming out is well worth it, though you'd want to know that your parents/caretakers aren't homophobic or find a rink of friends that aren't so you have someone to lean on. It's hard coming out, but it gets much harder keeping yourself shut away.


----------



## Ty Rufus (Aug 24, 2016)

Unfortunately, yeah...if that is unfortunate.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 24, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> Hope you want an opinion because here's mine.
> 
> Coming out is well worth it, though you'd want to know that your parents/caretakers aren't homophobic or find a rink of friends that aren't so you have someone to lean on. It's hard coming out, but it gets much harder keeping yourself shut away.



What about being furry, you 'out'? Every other opinion I've seen here is "don't tell them omg!" xD


----------



## C.Y.AN (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> What about being furry, you 'out'? Every other opinion I've seen here is "don't tell them omg!" xD


Was talking about being gay actually.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> Was talking about being gay actually.



Yeah that's why I was asking about the furry bit haha


----------



## C.Y.AN (Aug 25, 2016)

_Hushy said:


> Yeah that's why I was asking about the furry bit haha


Oh right, well sorta. I'm not a liar so when I got asked about the meets I was going to I was like "Yeah it's a fandom thing, sorta like how fans of comics have the occasional get-together I do the same." and everyone just shrugged it off as some boring thing I was into doing in my spare time. So, essentially the way it should be treated.


----------



## _Hushy (Aug 25, 2016)

C.Y.AN said:


> Oh right, well sorta. I'm not a liar so when I got asked about the meets I was going to I was like "Yeah it's a fandom thing, sorta like how fans of comics have the occasional get-together I do the same." and everyone just shrugged it off as some boring thing I was into doing in my spare time. So, essentially the way it should be treated.



Okay cool haha, I'm not sure what I'd say if someone asked.


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 25, 2016)

Been with multiple women and one man. Found and settled with one woman whos willing to play both roles.


----------



## SharpUnforgiven (Aug 30, 2016)

i wish i was......


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 14, 2016)

Am not virgin, been with a few females, no regrets.


----------



## swooz (Sep 14, 2016)

I said I was a virgin in front of my classmates and they all looked at me like I hailed Hitler.
Keep in mind this was a bunch of 15 year olds.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 14, 2016)

Haven't been one since I was 17.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Haven't been one since I was 17.


I made it to 18. To a neighbor I grew up with no less. Alcohol and 18 don't mix well.


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I made it to 18. To a neighbor I grew up with no less. Alcohol and 18 don't mix well.


Ey at least you made it to 18 here.  Was 14 or 15 myself xD


----------



## Somnium (Sep 16, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> Ey at least you made it to 18 here.  Was 14 or 15 myself xD



I'm so sorry, life must be really hard when your first time was a rape


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 16, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm so sorry, life must be really hard when your first time was a rape


It wasn't rape, it was mutual curiosity and boredom xD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 16, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> I made it to 18. To a neighbor I grew up with no less. Alcohol and 18 don't mix well.


Would have been earlier if it worked with my ex boyfriend.
He was far too tense, though.


----------



## Simo (Sep 16, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> I have had it.... in me.... so to say



Yep, same here, and it's one of the best things, ever.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 16, 2016)

Simo said:


> Yep, same here, and it's one of the best things, ever.


My mate is only a bottom
So I don't get that any more


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> My mate is only a bottom
> So I don't get that any more


and mines only a top.... but I have been slowly "weining" him to do some of the other stuff. Perhaps you could very slowly introduce him somehow?.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 16, 2016)

Simo said:


> Yep, same here, and it's one of the best things, ever.


oh boy is it xD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 16, 2016)

TeslaSkunk said:


> and mines only a top.... but I have been slowly "weining" him to do some of the other stuff. Perhaps you could very slowly introduce him somehow?.


It's not easy being a new bottom.
You have to start small, slow, and super slippery.
But if that prostate is touched just right...

Let's just say my first time, I was braindead for a good minute or so.


----------



## C.Y.AN (Sep 16, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's not easy being a new bottom.
> You have to start small, slow, and super slippery.
> But if that prostate is touched just right...
> 
> Let's just say my first time, I was braindead for a good minute or so.


That moment when thread gives you a memory boner.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

I'm so jealous guys, it just hurts, but I want my first time to be with someone special!


----------



## Zenoth (Sep 18, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm so jealous guys, it just hurts, but I want my first time to be with someone special!


No need to be jealous. The first time is usually quite awkward anyways xD, it's usually the second or third time with the same partner before it gets amazing.  
I think it 'round 4' with my ex girlfriend before we really started 'mapping out' each others erogenous zones.


----------



## liizardman (Sep 18, 2016)

Nupe. However, I've tried several times, and come to the conclusion that sex just isn't my thing.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 18, 2016)

Zenoth said:


> No need to be jealous. The first time is usually quite awkward anyways xD, it's usually the second or third time with the same partner before it gets amazing.
> I think it 'round 4' with my ex girlfriend before we really started 'mapping out' each others erogenous zones.



Yes indeed it would be awkward as hell if I did it with a stranger! And I think I shouldn't worry too much about the second part, cause I know dudes pretty well already


----------



## Lekamo (Sep 19, 2016)

Kinda makes me wonder wth I have been doing all these years. Still virgin and no luck


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's not easy being a new bottom.
> You have to start small, slow, and super slippery.
> But if that prostate is touched just right...
> 
> Let's just say my first time, I was braindead for a good minute or so.


Just a minute or so? I couldn't move for thirty minutes after my first time! Felt like I had been drugged or tazed. Wow!!


----------



## KittenAdmin (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm so jealous guys, it just hurts, but I want my first time to be with someone special!



Don't hype yourself up too much or your first time might be a disappointment. Especially if the person you choose is also inexperienced. If it happens it happens. It's not life changing.


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 19, 2016)

Yeah but, it's not like doing that with someone is all that high on my priority list
lolz =)


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Just a minute or so? I couldn't move for thirty minutes after my first time! Felt like I had been drugged or tazed. Wow!!


To be honest, a minute is extremely stretched out during mental states like that for me.
So I will perceive a minute like a half hour.
It was almost like I was forced into a meditative state, if that makes sense.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 19, 2016)

All i can say was that my first time wasn't all that amazing, i was nervous as well and did it with a friend of mine at the time, i guess at the time i was just desperate to see what it was like. And i was kinda disappointed.
It wasn't until the second and third times with my ex partner that i truly enjoyed it and knew what it could be


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Don't hype yourself up too much or your first time might be a disappointment. Especially if the person you choose is also inexperienced. If it happens it happens. It's not life changing.


This.
If you make your first time this serious and it doesn't work, it may put you off sex altogether.
My first time wasn't all that great anyways considering my surroundings.
Same with my first time being bottom.
However, both times were with friends that I had trusted back then...

Shit, now that I think of it, if you count being bottom, my first encounter was about 15, not 17


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> Don't hype yourself up too much or your first time might be a disappointment. Especially if the person you choose is also inexperienced. If it happens it happens. It's not life changing.


It was life changing for me. But I still went the other way(I was an out gay man who still fell in love and married a woman).


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> To be honest, a minute is extremely stretched out during mental states like that for me.
> So I will perceive a minute like a half hour.
> It was almost like I was forced into a meditative state, if that makes sense.


Yeah. Those time slips still happen, even after all these years. Which is awsome to me.


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Sep 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Yeah. Those time slips still happen, even after all these years. Which is awsome to me.


I can swear the opposite happened to me on my first time xD I was at it for about an hour, and i seemed like 30 mins


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 19, 2016)

My first time wound up being everything I had hyped it up to be, honestly. To me, though, it was much more than a physical urge, it was a connection or a bond between the two of us, of the utmost trust and intimacy. Yeah, it was love and it totally blew my mind that someone loved me that much.

I think how good someone's first time is largely depends on the mentality of both individuals, how into it they are, how into each other they are, ect.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> This.
> If you make your first time this serious and it doesn't work, it may put you off sex altogether.
> My first time wasn't all that great anyways considering my surroundings.
> Same with my first time being bottom.
> ...



I don't think I have to worry about loosing my virginity anytime soon, so I like to think my first time would be something so incredible I would just faint.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't think I have to worry about loosing my virginity anytime soon, so I like to think my first time would be something so incredible I would just faint.


That's the exact thing I said might not be the best way to think about it.
Because if you expect nothing but the best and it doesn't turn out that way, it might break your desire for it every chance after.
I know it sounds shitty but that's the reality of it.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> That's the exact thing I said might not be the best way to think about it.
> Because if you expect nothing but the best and it doesn't turn out that way, it might break your desire for it every chance after.
> I know it sounds shitty but that's the reality of it.



I seriously don't see what can go wrong when having sex with someone you love.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I seriously don't see what can go wrong when having sex with someone you love.


Thats not the problem.
I'm just warning you that having too high of expectations can set you up for failure.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Thats not the problem.
> I'm just warning you that having too high of expectations can set you up for failure.


That sounds grim and honestly boring to me. Either that, or my mentality just leaves me with not caring about such mundane occurrences.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I don't think I have to worry about loosing my virginity anytime soon, so I like to think my first time would be something so incredible I would just faint.


I almost did. Both times.(One time with a woman, one time with a man)It was so worth the wait!!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> That sounds grim and honestly boring to me. Either that, or my mentality just leaves me with not caring about such mundane occurrences.


Then good thing it wasn't directed toward you.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> That sounds grim and honestly boring to me. Either that, or my mentality just leaves me with not caring about such mundane occurrences.


It was anything but mundane! Lite my world on fire!!!!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 19, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> It was anything but mundane! Lite my world on fire!!!!


One is saying to not hype it up or else it will destroy you, and the other saying it's the mostest grandestest thing ever


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> One is saying to not hype it up or else it will destroy you, and the other saying it's the mostest grandestest thing ever


It can be both.
It depends on how you walk into it and what you expect.
Do you want your first time to be exactly how you want it?
That may not be the way your partner wants it if it is also their first time.
It's something both parties must agree on.
Otherwise, they may not live up to your expectations or vice versa.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

@Prometheus_Fox how do you motivate yourself to try out new thing if you expect them to be shit instead of awesome?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> @Prometheus_Fox how do you motivate yourself to try out new thing if you expect them to be shit instead of awesome?


I don't expect them to be shit.
But I also don't expect them to do exactly what I want.
Each person is different and has different needs.
This is why you discuss it with them beforehand.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> @Prometheus_Fox how do you motivate yourself to try out new thing if you expect them to be shit instead of awesome?


He has a mega point


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> I don't expect them to be shit.
> But I also don't expect them to do exactly what I want.
> Each person is different and has different needs.
> This is why you discuss it with them beforehand.



Well surprises only makes things more interesting


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well surprises only makes things more interesting


Just make sure you have an established safe word.
Just in case they're a freak


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Well surprises only makes things more interesting


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Just make sure you have an established safe word.
> Just in case they're a freak



I'm pretty sure no one would do hardcore bdsm for their first time


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> I'm pretty sure no one would do hardcore bdsm for their first time


You'd be surprised how repressed people can be, especially young adults.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> You'd be surprised how repressed people can be, especially young adults.



So people just go wild?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Somnium said:


> So people just go wild?


It's definitely not unheard of.
Mix alcohol with someone who recently got out from under the thumb of a Catholic school they didn't want to be in and you have your couch vomited on.


----------



## lyar (Sep 19, 2016)

I have a question to those whose who have been in a m/m relationship: What are your standards when it comes to the butt? Cuz I dunno about you guys, but I find hair down there unappealing. Which why I'll go for women over men because hair is gross


----------



## Somnium (Sep 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> I have a question to those whose who have been in a m/m relationship: What are your standards when it comes to the butt? Cuz I dunno about you guys, but I find hair down there unappealing. Which why I'll go for women over men because hair is gross



me neither, but removing them by your own is very hard



Prometheus_Fox said:


> It's definitely not unheard of.
> Mix alcohol with someone who recently got out from under the thumb of a Catholic school they didn't want to be in and you have your couch vomited on.



I'm not going to start making love with someone who I don't know inside out


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

lyar said:


> I have a question to those whose who have been in a m/m relationship: What are your standards when it comes to the butt? Cuz I dunno about you guys, but I find hair down there unappealing. Which why I'll go for women over men because hair is gross


Either don't shave or keep it smooth.
You don't want rugburn on your sensitive bits.
That's my stand.
As a hairy guy myself, I don't have a leg to stand on if I require others to be smooth.


----------



## KageSakuraclown (Sep 19, 2016)

yes still a virgin & I'm a girl


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 20, 2016)

lyar said:


> I have a question to those whose who have been in a m/m relationship: What are your standards when it comes to the butt? Cuz I dunno about you guys, but I find hair down there unappealing. Which why I'll go for women over men because hair is gross



Reason I'm attracted to women over men is largely personality. I could honestly care less about what's between someone's legs or ass. I do prefer feminine aesthetics, though but looks aren't really a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

I have had sex with girls, but never guys.. I would like to try tho..


----------



## Somnium (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> I have had sex with girls, but never guys.. I would like to try tho..



well we can improvise over the webcam


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> well we can improvise over the webcam


My rule is, if it doesn't go in.. It doesn't count.. But one could still enjoy oneself over the web.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> My rule is, if it doesn't go in.. It doesn't count.. But one could still enjoy oneself over the web.



Yea the real thing is always better, but what can we do


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Yea the real thing is always better, but what can we do


Oh Somnium, you're incuragable!


----------



## Somnium (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh Somnium, you're incuragable!



that happens with horny virgins


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> that happens with horny virgins


Yep!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

lyar said:


> I have a question to those whose who have been in a m/m relationship: What are your standards when it comes to the butt? Cuz I dunno about you guys, but I find hair down there unappealing. Which why I'll go for women over men because hair is gross


Grooming takes time and care. Took me 45 minutes to shave it and that. Must be careful or you could bleed out.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> that happens with horny virgins


And you're both European. It would be funny if you were both neighbors and didn't know it. And here goes my reply restrictions again. Am I doing something wrong? Is this on purpose or is it a glitch of some sort? Admins, if I am doing something wrong please tell me and I will stop, because this reply restriction crap is getting very annoying.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Grooming takes time and care. Took me 45 minutes to shave it and that. Must be careful or you could bleed out.


I tried waxing.. I won't go into detail.. But i was hairless for over two months, and it was sooo worth the pain.


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And you're both European. It would be funny if you were both neighbors and didn't know it.



I constantly wonder if anyone I'm talking to online is actually someone I know irl.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> I tried waxing.. I won't go into detail.. But i was hairless for over two months, and it was sooo worth the pain.



Waxing seems like the only way, but did you do it alone or did someone help you?



Okami_No_Heishi said:


> And you're both European. It would be funny if you were both neighbors and didn't know it.



Unfortunately Europe is too big


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Waxing seems like the only way, but did you do it alone or did someone help you?



Did it myself >.< You can buy these stickers like thing, you take of the foil on one side and put the wax where you want it and just let it rip.. Literally


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> Did it myself >.< You can buy these stickers like thing, you take of the foil on one side and put the wax where you want it and just let it rip.. Literally



Sounds painful.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Unfortunately Europe is too big



After traveling a lot all over i found it isn't so big.. You can get anywhere in Europe in 24 hours. Besides maybe.. Northern Russia


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Sounds painful.


But totally worth it for a smooth butt.. Just be careful when you do the balls.. Better to do that part with a proper machine.


----------



## Somnium (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> Did it myself >.< You can buy these stickers like thing, you take of the foil on one side and put the wax where you want it and just let it rip.. Literally



Sounds fun. Maybe I should try it, but who will admire my smooth butt? I can't even see it myself.



Snowtail Winterfur said:


> After traveling a lot all over i found it isn't so big.. You can get anywhere in Europe in 24 hours. Besides maybe.. Northern Russia



Wanna pay me a visit hun?


----------



## LycanTheory (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> But totally worth it for a smooth butt.. Just be careful when you do the balls.. Better to do that part with a proper machine.



I think I'll pass, but in the ultra-rare instance where I might need or want to, I will remember. ^-^


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Wanna pay me a visit hun?



Saving up for my next trip, flatter me enough and you might need to make space in your bed..


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

umm...er....mabey


----------



## Somnium (Sep 21, 2016)

Snowtail Winterfur said:


> Saving up for my next trip, flatter me enough and you might need to make space in your bed..



Your avatar is gorgeous :3

Did I pass?


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Your avatar is gorgeous :3
> 
> Did I pass?



THNX


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> Your avatar is gorgeous :3
> 
> Did I pass?[/Qhshbsgfvtb grsartghb


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

*banging head against keyboard* rtgbyuvgyjuerre34 5resaegthb 5tuyjsr


----------



## Somnium (Sep 21, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> *banging head against keyboard* rtgbyuvgyjuerre34 5resaegthb 5tuyjsr



It's okay, you look great too *pets*


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Somnium said:


> It's okay, you look great too *pets*


*rubs head affectionately*


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Ahhh, what a nap!! Bout froze to death because the a/c was set too low. Led to an interesting dream though.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

lol


----------



## Elf-cat (Sep 21, 2016)

>.> someone broke my seal of freshness when I was 9


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> >.> someone broke my seal of freshness when I was 9


?...   O.O


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Elf-cat said:


> >.> someone broke my seal of freshness when I was 9


9? That's awful!! They got me when I was four.


----------



## Aaron Whitepaw (Sep 21, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> 9? That's awful!! They got me when I was four.


i...just...   O_O   ...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 21, 2016)

Aaron Whitepaw said:


> i...just...   O_O   ...


Yeah, I learned pretty young that life was more than just a little tough.


----------



## CJohn15 (Sep 23, 2016)

I still got my V-card.  TBH though, I am ready to lose it at a moment's notice.  Problem is life keeps cock blocking me.  In what seems like a plot from an early 2000's Ashton Kutcher film, when I was in Sunday school, they made me take a purity promise so that I wouldn't get laid until after I was married.  Now every time I try something gets in the way as if God himself is cock blocking me.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

CJohn15 said:


> I still got my V-card.  TBH though, I am ready to lose it at a moment's notice.  Problem is life keeps cock blocking me.  In what seems like a plot from an early 2000's Ashton Kutcher film, when I was in Sunday school, they made me take a purity promise so that I wouldn't get laid until after I was married.  Now every time I try something gets in the way as if God himself is cock blocking me.


Ooo. Lol. Purity promise? Believe me, God ain't keeping you from it. That whole marriage before sex thing is a farce. Your future wife or partner would probably want someone with experience. Just saying. But I tip my hat to you if you remain true to that promise. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Parafrosyni (Sep 23, 2016)

Of course I'm not a virgin, my lack of motivation screws me over quite often.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

None are worthy of my pelvic incantations.... ( How does this make sense)


----------



## DizzyDice (Sep 23, 2016)

I don't believe 'virginity' even exists really. Just something some religion made up so folks can make fun of people. 

Anyhow, I have had sex. Not a big deal after the first few times. Tried with a man but found that to be boring but easier to get. Sticking with (and in) women from now on.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

DizzyDice said:


> I don't believe 'virginity' even exists really. Just something some religion made up so folks can make fun of people.
> 
> Anyhow, I have had sex. Not a big deal after the first few times. Tried with a man but found that to be boring but easier to get. Sticking with (and in) women from now on.




That is not the reason why religions have created this concept. There is a certain abundance of spirituality in the act of reproducing. The gods have put you here, and you must honor them by spreading their work...

If I'm going to have sex, it's going to be an orgy that is surrounding me and my throne. Bring me gifts of golden statues, treasures, and wine, and you can participate.


----------



## DizzyDice (Sep 23, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> If I'm going to have sex, it's going to be an orgy that is surrounding me and my throne. Bring me gifts of golden statues, treasures, and wine, and you can participate.


Only if you will have very pretty women and a crossfit trainer named Penelopy.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

InpuOsirisson said:


> That is not the reason why religions have created this concept. There is a certain abundance of spirituality in the act of reproducing. The gods have put you here, and you must honor them by spreading their work...
> 
> If I'm going to have sex, it's going to be an orgy that is surrounding me and my throne. Bring me gifts of golden statues, treasures, and wine, and you can participate.


Nice!! I nelieve virginity ends either the first time you do IT, or the first time you masterbate.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Nice!! I nelieve virginity ends either the first time you do IT, or the first time you masterbate.




Ahh, yes.. the hand. It's the other you dump for a pretty woman/boy/ tranny/ attack helicopter, but always come back to when they fly away.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

DizzyDice said:


> Only if you will have very pretty women and a crossfit trainer named Penelopy.


What about Bob? He doesn't get any?


----------



## DizzyDice (Sep 23, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> What about Bob? He doesn't get any?


Nah, Bob got some in the Planet Fitness parking lot last week. He's good.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Sep 23, 2016)

Bob can be there in a metaphorical way.. Surely there has to be bobbing heads up in here, right? ( Gods, that was terrible, kill me. )


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Sep 23, 2016)

DizzyDice said:


> Nah, Bob got some in the Planet Fitness parking lot last week. He's good.


Lol


----------

